# Stuffing around with lizards



## Scleropages (Mar 27, 2012)

Took some pics of my temporary geck tanks wile they are still young...
The tanks have only been setup for a month Max atm.

I'm thinking I will just keep plants and no herps in a few years.. haha

Tanks:











Cool mushrooms that grown in 12-24hrs then die off again





Anubias I am trying out of water:





Anubias I grow under water:





One of the gecks:





Other geck (shes shy)


----------



## Justdragons (Mar 27, 2012)

amazing. i would love a tank like that. where would i go to even start to learn about live tanks and mushrooms and stuff?

also what is a good sort of price for those exo terra tanks? alot of people have them but i always see them for like 270 bucks...?? seems steepish??


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 27, 2012)

I couldn't get rid of the mushrooms if I tried.. just the ideal growing conditions for them...
They are only small tanks 30X30 under $100ea


----------



## Gibblore (Mar 27, 2012)

Looking good mate keep em comming


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 27, 2012)

hey paul, have you tried turning all the lights out and seeing if the fungus is bioluminescent?


----------



## Justdragons (Mar 27, 2012)

Scleropages said:


> I couldn't get rid of the mushrooms if I tried.. just the ideal growing conditions for them...
> They are only small tanks 30X30 under $100ea



what sorts of lighting are you using? did you start the moss somehow or does it just grow from the humidity? are they rocks you have russled up? sorry for all the questions im just very intrigued (sp)


----------



## Shotta (Mar 27, 2012)

Holy Crap!!
That thing is freakin' AMAZING Awesome setups!!


----------



## mad_at_arms (Mar 27, 2012)

Asharee133 said:


> hey paul, have you tried turning all the lights out playing some floyd and seeing if the fungus is hallucinogenic?



fixed


----------



## Shotta (Mar 27, 2012)

also how well do the anubias go out of water do you water them like a normal plant if not submerged underwater?


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 27, 2012)

haha I'd rather listen to sphongle .. It doesn't glow.. I feed the gecks with the lights out.. creep around all hrs of the night like a mad man with torch and crix in hand watching little lizards eat..... c.r.a.p I don;t have a life! haha

And NO I am not going to eat one before anyone asks... haha



sanosuke said:


> also how well do the anubias go out of water do you water them like a normal plant if not submerged underwater?


Anubias can grow out of the water fine if kept sprayed and in the right conditions... I think I will have to set up misters though

They are only temporarily tanks.. when the geckos are bigger I will move them into something nicer... 
This tank currently has nothing in it except plants.. I plan of setting up a few of these with more branches for them:
(sorry to all the tub/white enclosure lovers cringing at my unnecessary plants  )


----------



## Pilbarensis (Mar 27, 2012)

Mate those setups are stunning! If anything they should be permanent! Also that is a great amount of plants. If you compare international phelsuma gecko keepers to the Australian keepers you can see a distinct lack of effort in housing in the Australian keepers. This is a great setup and you're chameleon geckos are going to love living in their. I can easily imagine this tank very quickly becoming home for a small breeding colony.

Cheers


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 27, 2012)

I know, my enclosures are crra p compared them them!


----------



## Pilbarensis (Mar 27, 2012)

No yours are outstanding! Especially with the limited terrarium resources out here in Australia. They are not bad by any stretch of the imagination, may I ask where did you get your plants and what species are they?


----------



## Glidergirl (Mar 27, 2012)

wow they look great, would be great for boyd's but is it not too humid for most geckos? What geckos would like it more humid like this Smooth Knob I presume? Could you do that for Red Barreds and Arkoona Dragons, or do they prefer it drier.
Also What substrate do you use? Soo many questions lol


----------



## Wild~Touch (Mar 27, 2012)

Love it  I creep around at night with a headtorch and talk to my geckoes as I feed them too.


----------



## Pilbarensis (Mar 27, 2012)

@ Glidergirl - They're Chameleon Geckos, a great and rather $$$ species from the Queensland rainforests. So they require the higher humidity.


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 27, 2012)

ScottyHerps said:


> No yours are outstanding! Especially with the limited terrarium resources out here in Australia. They are not bad by any stretch of the imagination, may I ask where did you get your plants and what species are they?



All the moss/broms are from my gardens... I have grown Broms for years..(bromeliaceae)



Glidergirl said:


> wow they look great, would be great for boyd's but is it not too humid for most geckos? What geckos would like it more humid like this Smooth Knob I presume? Could you do that for Red Barreds and Arkoona Dragons, or do they prefer it drier.
> Also What substrate do you use? Soo many questions lol



Some geckos like it humid.. these are Laevis not Levis , lol


----------



## MesseNoire (Mar 27, 2012)

Are you possibly considering posting a tutorial or some instructional way on how to grow and setup all this stuff?
I would love to read how it all goes together


----------



## Pilbarensis (Mar 27, 2012)

Yeah I would also love to learn how you grow the broms and moss and then how you setup the tanks. It would help me a lot at the moment as well.


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm still stuffing around with it all atm. I could post a boring how too with the next tank if you want.


----------



## maddog-1979 (Mar 27, 2012)

i like your tanks


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2012)

Scleropages said:


> I'm still stuffing around with it all atm. I could post a boring how too with the next tank if you want.



Pretty Please


----------



## Smithers (Mar 27, 2012)

Totally awesomeness paul,...the last tank would look kool with some purple broms and a few other tillandsia's


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Mar 27, 2012)

The tank that you said had nothing in it in that solitary photo, I'd be telling guests there was something in it just to make them look harder!


----------



## tyson001 (Mar 27, 2012)

you should make vids on them and put on youtube they are truly amazing.


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 27, 2012)

tyson001 said:


> you should make vids on them and put on youtube they are truly amazing.



I'm too boring for Youtube! haha

Nice baby Motoro btw


----------



## tyson001 (Mar 28, 2012)

yeah wish he was mine he belongs to melbourne aquarium .

yeah im not the best for youtube either i want to im just not the youtube type but gonna try.


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 28, 2012)

I just don't want too.. haha


----------



## artolicus (Mar 28, 2012)

Seriously dude your tanks are inspiring!!!! hehehe terrific work!!!


----------



## mad_at_arms (Mar 28, 2012)

Regardless of the fungus growth you have very inspiring enclosures, not to mention those geckos.


----------



## treeofgreen (Mar 29, 2012)

very very cool. I keep seeing all these really professional looking tanks. My crafting abilities must be HORRIBLE 

good work!


----------



## tyson001 (Apr 4, 2012)

what moss do you use?


----------

